# New goals call for a new workout log..



## {'Calcul08'} (Jan 27, 2014)

This year will be about getting bigger, stronger, shredded & having nothing but functional muscles with a bit less focus on cardio since I don't plan on running a marathon - but will work on becoming faster on a shorter 8-10mile distance.

Current weight: 165 lbs [(6'1'')]

Breaking down workouts by days:

Legs (Monday)
Back+chest (Tuesday)
Shoulders+bi+triceps (Wednesday)
Core (Thursday)
Rinse&repeat (Friday via Sunday)


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 27, 2014)

Wait wait wait. ........so ur telling me no MONDAY NATIONAL CHEST DAY for u???? Awesome. That a girl. Your schedule looks pretty good but my only question is do u do deads or bent over rows on back day? Only asking cuz after u hit legs on Monday I do believe ur legs r gonna b pretty dang sore to be doin any heavy back movements. But than again I could b wrong and u might b super hardcore! :32 (20):


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Jan 27, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> Wait wait wait. ........so ur telling me no MONDAY NATIONAL CHEST DAY for u???? Awesome. That a girl. Your schedule looks pretty good but my only question is do u do deads or bent over rows on back day? Only asking cuz after u hit legs on Monday I do believe ur legs r gonna b pretty dang sore to be doin any heavy back movements. But than again I could b wrong and u might b super hardcore! :32 (20):



Had to switch it up a bit this time around.. 

Yup counting on the soreness, although back day usually starts with pulldowns, butterfly machine, rowing, presses, straight-arm pulldowns - rope, one-arm dumbbell rows, incline BP + outer grip, etc.. 

Far from hardcore..


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 27, 2014)

For me its an odd split.  I understand legs have the own day.  I am curious why you'd work back and chest on the same day.  Those are 2 big muscle groups.  My grip is normally toast by the time my routine is over.

I'd recommend either 1. back & biceps or 2. even chest & biceps ~ 1. chest & tri's or 2. back & tri's.  I personally done both of these and made good progress.


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 27, 2014)

^^^^^^what he said^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Joliver (Jan 27, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> Wait wait wait. ........so ur telling me no MONDAY NATIONAL CHEST DAY for u???? Awesome. That a girl. Your schedule looks pretty good but my only question is do u do deads or bent over rows on back day? Only asking cuz after u hit legs on Monday I do believe ur legs r gonna b pretty dang sore to be doin any heavy back movements. But than again I could b wrong and u might b super hardcore! :32 (20):



NO STEVE!!! It's _International Chest Day_.  Not just national chest day. Benches all around the world are blocked with talkers and water fountain commuters of every nationality.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 27, 2014)

Damn ur a tall chic!!! Lol


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 27, 2014)

Push pull ( back& tris /chest& bis)


----------



## Azog (Jan 27, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> For me its an odd split.  I understand legs have the own day.  I am curious why you'd work back and chest on the same day.  Those are 2 big muscle groups.  My grip is normally toast by the time my routine is over.
> 
> I'd recommend either 1. back & biceps or 2. even chest & biceps ~ 1. chest & tri's or 2. back & tri's.  I personally done both of these and made good progress.



Back and chest is odd, but I did it for over a month. It has only ONE redeeming quality I could identify: MASSIVE, OTHER WORDLY PUMP! I seriously looked like I gained 20lbs between the time I entered and exited the gym. Never have I loved mirrors so much.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh dat embarrassing pre-pic - want to see how much of a change I can make until May 21st..








transcend2007 said:


> For me its an odd split.  I understand legs have the own day.  I am curious why you'd work back and chest on the same day.  Those are 2 big muscle groups.  My grip is normally toast by the time my routine is over.
> 
> I'd recommend either 1. back & biceps or 2. even chest & biceps ~ 1. chest & tri's or 2. back & tri's.  I personally done both of these and made good progress.



Decided to double up as I grew tired of having to skip a muscle group day because business obligations called in the middle of a set and I'd have to drop everything and head to the office. Plus it's one of those times when my hyperactive works to my advantage.

I'll definitely give your combos a try - ty for the advice. 



joliver said:


> NO STEVE!!! It's _International Chest Day_.  Not just national chest day. Benches all around the world are blocked with talkers and water fountain commuters of every nationality.



So true.. 



jyoung8j said:


> Damn ur a tall chic!!! Lol



Has it's advantages.. ^_^



GreatGunz said:


> Push pull ( back& tris /chest& bis)



Ty & noted. 



Azog said:


> Back and chest is odd, but I did it for over a month. It has only ONE redeeming quality I could identify: MASSIVE, OTHER WORDLY PUMP! I seriously looked like I gained 20lbs between the time I entered and exited the gym. Never have I loved mirrors so much.



Only one?


----------

